# past snowfall



## sfarnsworth (Oct 28, 2011)

where can i find past snowfall totals maybe listed by day or month thanks


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

This is who I use
https://mrcc.illinois.edu/CLIMATE/

you'll have to create an account but it's free


----------



## sfarnsworth (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks i am in mass


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

https://moncton.weatherstats.ca/charts/snow-daily.html


----------



## aclawn (Oct 17, 2009)

boston mass https://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&product=PNS&issuedby=BOX
fitchburg ma is on this one = https://forecast.weather.gov/produc...X&product=PNS&format=txt&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## aclawn (Oct 17, 2009)

https://www.cocorahs.org/ click on ur state.
https://ctweather.com/ $ service


----------



## aclawn (Oct 17, 2009)

https://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/ListDailyPrecipReports.aspx


----------

